# Nicotine



## Acidkill (25/5/20)

Morning guys, 
Hope you are all surviving under this Lockdown. Looks like I'll be mixing again, which is something I havnt done in some time, my question is, do nicotine shots expire, I've had a bottle in my fridge for over a year now, is it safe to use? Cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777 (25/5/20)

Should be fine

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/5/20)

You could always send me 100ml to test for you.

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## SAVaper (25/5/20)

I agree.
Should be fine

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (25/5/20)

It won’t become toxic if that’s what you mean. At most, it’ll degrade overtime and becomes ineffective.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Manta (25/5/20)

Waar in rustenburg kan ek juice koop asb


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/20)

Manta said:


> Waar in rustenburg kan ek juice koop asb


as jy nie 'n ''contact'' het nie , is jy gexxx.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (25/5/20)

If it was in the fridge, then it's just as fine as when you bought it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Acidkill (25/5/20)

Thanks guys, that's great news

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/5/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You could always send me 100ml to test for you.



Glad to have helped.

So when can I expect my bottle ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/20)

Manta said:


> Waar in rustenburg kan ek juice koop asb


Al wat jy nou te koop gaan kry online is CBD -Vape Cartel het nog.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Acidkill (26/5/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Glad to have helped.
> 
> So when can I expect my bottle ?


LOL, pm me your details and I'll get a bottle to you.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/5/20)

Thanks. Great offer but not needed.

Just a bit of fun

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Acidkill (27/5/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks. Great offer but not needed.
> 
> Just a bit of fun


cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Motheo (27/5/20)

sorry to hijack your post, so i got a bottle of Syder nic in a cabinet, I bought it before the lock down, it has a very light brown color to it (maybe 10% brownish) but smells peppery should i store it in the fridge rather? has it gone bad? i mix maybe one or twice a week

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rey_Rey (27/5/20)

Motheo said:


> sorry to hijack your post, so i got a bottle of Syder nic in a cabinet, I bought it before the lock down, it has a very light brown color to it (maybe 10% brownish) but smells peppery should i store it in the fridge rather? has it gone bad? i mix maybe one or twice a week


From you descriptions it looks and smells exactly the same as when I bought a brand new bottle. I used it with no issues

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/20)

Motheo said:


> sorry to hijack your post, so i got a bottle of Syder nic in a cabinet, I bought it before the lock down, it has a very light brown color to it (maybe 10% brownish) but smells peppery should i store it in the fridge rather? has it gone bad? i mix maybe one or twice a week


Some say store in fridge , keeping mine in wood box under my table .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (28/5/20)

Motheo said:


> sorry to hijack your post, so i got a bottle of Syder nic in a cabinet, I bought it before the lock down, it has a very light brown color to it (maybe 10% brownish) but smells peppery should i store it in the fridge rather? has it gone bad? i mix maybe one or twice a week


Main thing is to store it in a cool dark place, minimum exposure to light and oxygen. 

PS : After this lockdown I want a 25 L to go into the freezer, should last a while!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mstrauss003 (28/5/20)

Wondering if it will be possible to get hold of a 200l drum of nic once it is allowed. Just incase something like this happens again...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Acidkill (22/6/20)

Just an update on this.....I have been vaping said nicotine since I posted the thread, and am happy to say, Im still alive..vapes just as normal

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/6/20)

mstrauss003 said:


> Wondering if it will be possible to get hold of a 200l drum of nic once it is allowed.


Wondering if I can borrow your bank account if you are able to buy something like 200Lt of nic...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mstrauss003 (22/6/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Wondering if I can borrow your bank account if you are able to buy something like 200Lt of nic...


Haha if you can find the 200l of nic I might consider it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

